# Cardiology-nuclear stress test



## bcevans36 (May 28, 2009)

Can anyone give me some information on which modifier should be billed with the A9500 on the second part of the nuclear stress test, is it 59 or 25?

Thanks in advance


----------



## deeva456 (May 28, 2009)

How are you billing A9500 during a nuc study? A modifier is not required for A9500.


----------



## bcevans36 (May 29, 2009)

*Cardiology*

United Healthcare are denying the second part of the nuclear test which is done on a separate day.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 29, 2009)

is it the A9500 that they want a modifier on or the actual procedure?  Neither 25 or 59 would be appropriate on this code (and as stated before should not need any modifier), which makes me wonder about the code in denial.


----------



## bcevans36 (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I was told that on the second part (A9500) it requires a 25 or 59 modifier.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 29, 2009)

it can't be 25 since that is only applied to e/m codes.


----------



## nikkiv1 (May 29, 2009)

No modifier is needed.  I have been having problems with United Healthare denying A9500 and A9700.  They have a contrast material policy on their website, www.unitedhealthcareonline.com.  It has a list of the CPT codes that have to be billed with the contrast material.  They are my least favorite insurance, because a lot of their denials don't make sense, and most of the reps I speak with don't understand what we are talking about.
Good Luck!

Nikki


----------



## deeva456 (May 29, 2009)

I'm guessing you may not be billing the nuclear study correctly this is the reason for having your injections denied. To bill the nuclear study you do not need to bill for both dates. We never had problems with United Healthcare denying payments. You should also submit the NDC number and copy of the drug invoice with the claim. 

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## bcevans36 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------

